# Man in New York fell from a 9-story building



## eternal_noob (Oct 8, 2021)

, survived and the tabloid press prints images of him without respecting his personality rights.

(Pixelation by me).



I HATE THE MEDIA. I HATE THEM!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 8, 2021)

My first job out of college was working as a broadcast engineer The news department was run by former newspaper reporters who did real journalism and nothing like you see today. 

I always have to watch what I say at family gatherings as my nephew is marrying a girl who is a "news producer" at that same station now.  Her duties are to scan the internet and look for top 10 recipes, "how you can become a millionaire overnight", and cute cat photos. (I'm exaggerating a bit.)


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 8, 2021)

After 9/11, a german satire magazine (Titanic) talked about songs that "are now censored". One of them was "It's raining men". With pictures of ppl jumping to death from the towers.

Ok, no person could be identified in the pictures!


----------



## scottro (Oct 8, 2021)

I think it was from a NJ building--for those living in the northeast US, it's fairly different.  However, there have been stories of people who jumped from the Empire State Building, a 102 story building and surviving, usually the wind blows them back onto some sort of platform. I don't know if the suicide attempters who survive go ahead and improve their lives or if they just continue upon the path that led them to jump in the first place.


----------



## George (Oct 8, 2021)

Please don't hate "the media".


----------



## sidetone (Oct 8, 2021)

I think it was bad apples in the media. A lot of the media do good. It must be vulnerable and potentially embarassing for people to be identified at a low point.

The National Inquirer wasn't a real news organization, though sometimes what they had was true. They were for shock value, gossip and being "revealing." I suspect that the owner was a psychopath who found a pathway to what was within the law and upbringing.

This style may have sneaked in to other areas. It matters which publication it was in. Different ones have different purposes, standards, and views. There's different reasons for freelancers and journalists: many like adventure, some want to do good, some want shock value.


scottro said:


> I don't know if the suicide attempters who survive go ahead and improve their lives or if they just continue upon the path that led them to jump in the first place.


Those who survived jumping from the Golden Gate Bridge, say they regretted it the second they jumped. Perhaps they saw their life in another perspective when they were falling.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 8, 2021)

PBS has a show on now about William Randolph Hearst. His publications were targeted at the masses and what he knew they wanted to read and what they wanted it to say. It's how he managed to increase readership and make himself richer. But sensationalism was key and, you may notice, it's how most TV so-called news promotes itself now just as he did back then.


----------



## astyle (Oct 8, 2021)

At least I can just enjoy learning FreeBSD and ignore the burning dumpster fire barge floating past me on the outside


----------

